# 1936 Hawthorn Fastback



## JRE (Nov 20, 2022)

Just picked this 1936 Hawthorn fastback up today. Time to start collecting parts for it.


----------



## JRE (Nov 21, 2022)

Made a few changes last night


----------



## JRE (Nov 26, 2022)

Got a blue set of fenders coming just need to swap these braces onto them.


----------



## JRE (Nov 27, 2022)

Still looking for a correct set of blue fenders
 Decided to put the red ones on for now.


----------



## Brian (Dec 1, 2022)

There you go! Keep the pics coming,….
Love that style frame


----------



## J-wagon (Dec 1, 2022)

Nice! 
I think same frame as my 1936 Snyder project klunker build, I added Rollfast badge. 👍


----------



## JRE (Dec 1, 2022)

Thanks. I'm getting ready to go pick up a big bike and parts pile up soon. Hopefully there will be dome of the parts I need in it.


----------



## JRE (Dec 1, 2022)

J-wagon said:


> Nice!
> I think same frame as my 1936 Snyder project klunker build, I added Rollfast badge. 👍
> View attachment 1743345
> 
> View attachment 1743346



That's a pretty cool build
 Mine has the original darts poking out from underneath someone's touch up. I need to find a tank, rack and chain guard


----------



## catfish (Dec 2, 2022)

Nice build. I love these frames.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 2, 2022)

If you get that whole pile of bikes and parts, I see alot of good stuff there. Good Luck.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Dec 2, 2022)

Sweet bike! Recently picked up this 37 Snyder built Princeton and was questioning weather or not the forks on mine were correct. Looks like there the same as yours!


----------



## JRE (Dec 2, 2022)

Nice score.


----------

